# Sad news on Ponchojoe



## 70Monte355 (Aug 25, 2004)

Did a search on the internet and saw he liked to post here, so I felt I had to pass on the news that Ponchojoe has passed way. I am one of his car buddies from another message board (s) he hung out at.

For those that may not be sure who he his, here is his profile. http://pierandsurf.com/forum/member.php?userid=12311

Joe passed away on August 16, 2004 at the age of 38. Cause of death has been determined as a blood clot. He almost made it to his 20th Anniversary of being paralyzed, which was Sept 9th, 1984. 

He had a very nice funeral service on Saturday, August 21, 2004 in his hometown area of Raeford, NC. For those that don't know he was a Pontiac Fan. His mom made sure he had a Pontiac Blue Casket and they buried him on top of a hill so he could watch the cars go by.

His family is not very computer savvy, but plans on getting on the computer and getting to know all the people that meant so much to Joe. 

Sorry to be the one to pass on this horrible news. 

Stella


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

So sorry to hear the news. I had PM'd with Joe back and forth regularly. I had hopes that he would be able to hit the planks again. 

Joe will be missed.

Fred.


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

*I'm so sorry to hear that.*

I've never talked to him but enjoyed his posts..
May he rest in peace.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's always sad to hear of a member passing.*

Most people don't realize how close people that may not know each other get on these boards. After a person spends some time they become one part of a big family. There is allot of love in the P&S family and Ponchojoe will be missed I'm sure.

He stands in the light of the Big Man now and I know in my heart he's in a better place. God bless Ponchojoe.....Hat80


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Ponchojoe rest in peace*

never got ta meetcha.
ya will live fer eternity.
may God grant ya the eternal feeshin pass!

RIP Ponchojoe....you will live in r memories


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

wow..that is really sad. I know in one of his later posts he was looking forward to maybe being able to fish this fall. Now he can fish with the big man upstairs. God Bless Joe and the wonderful attitude he exhibited here on the boards and I'm sure elsewhere in his life.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

We had several pm's and emails back and forth when I was doing the raffle. Seemed like a really great guy. Such a shame 38 yr old.. I wish only the best for his family.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Joe,you are finally free of your earthly confines.....fish on and God bless you brother.........the R


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

RIP Joe..........Prayers are sent for your family and friends..


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*Joe*

You will be missed my friend. Many a conversation we held over the topics of when, where and how to catch fish. I felt it a great pleasure in knowing you . You are / were an inspiring person who never let life get the best of him. God speed my friend and save me a spot on the end of the pier. You will be missed greatly.


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

*Fishermen Blessed*

I'm personally saddened by hearing of Joes' untimely passing. Though health limitations kept his activities mainly indoors these past years. I had the opportunity to get to know him via these fishing message boards and the e-mails sent from him. Joe was passonate in his desire to return to the waters edge as soon as he could. That I will sorely miss seeing happen. In Homage of Joe's passing and as well any other angler facing a similar battle I hope they find this Poems meaning worthy..... My Thoughts and Prayers extend to Joe's family and friends and that they find comfort through these as well....... Regards ...DBC " aka Noah


"Fishermen Blessed"

Oh Lord!, of the Heavens, Grey Mountains and Blue Skies. 

It leaves me Evermore Thankful as Day passes, That you have given me the Wisdom and Faith to except the were single handedly devised by your Graces.

And I'm assured You Lovingly Created these Places as well for Humble fishermen like me.

Oh Lord!, I'm indebted to " Thee" for giving me the sight to behold the reflections of Life cast upon the Ponds, Lakes, Rivers, Oceans and Seas.

Surely a Blessed Life One man has Lived for you have Given me as well the Strength to Share in their Bounties.

Oh Lord!, I realize you have allowed through my Earthly Birth the Opportunties to reconize what Beautiful Rewards these are. 

And Lord!, as Undeserving as I am, I've humbley asked forgivness each time my faith in you was Tested. Your Loving answer was always an astounding ,Yes!

Oh Gracious Lord!, as I lie here Worn and Unrested, I Pray Once again that you Bless Me, so that I may carry these Memories past the Days as I've Grown weak. 

And Loving Lord!, as I leave these Wonderous Places behind. No Other Should Pity me as I lie here held in your arms. 

And Lord!, I'll remain ever indebted to " Thee" and Faithfully Yours for allowing a Humble Fisherman Like me, Those times. I've stood By the Shores of the Ponds, Lakes, Rivers, Oceans and Seas.

Joe was a Blessed Man!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

This is very sad news. I remembered how Ponchojoe would always be on the lookout for other board members like LeadDraft and RossMt. If he hadn't seen a post from one of them, he'd send out a new post "Have you heard from ....". 
After reading back thru his posts, he was passionate about fishing. For a person with his disability, I couldn't imagine how he kept his mental spirit and optimism.

70Monte355 (nice car, I'm sure you two had fun debates over chevy vs. pontiac) - If you read this please pass on to his family and friends that he will be missed by his friends and FAMILY here at P&S.

This post says it all about Ponchojoe:
http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=43299#post43299


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

RIP Ponchojoe
Prayers are sent for your family and friends..

Hope you got a little enjoyment from the Penn 710's before you passed.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Joe, hopefully God has blessed you with some excellent fishing, and maybe some of it is surf. Rest in peace my friend, and hopefully your reports, where you are now at peace, will be as they were here. To his friends and especially(?) family, my thoughts and prayers are with you, and though the loss is great, you, knew the person, and alas, I only knew him through his posts.

May his skies be blue, with an occasional nor'easter, and his fishing be the limit.

Again, God bless you my friend, and your family and friends, and though gone, not soon to be forgotten.

May you have the tightest of lines.

Shaggy


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

I remember a story he told ....................messing with the pretty girls, he would tell them about the big "shark attack" when he lost his arm.  My prayers go out to his family.


----------



## 70Monte355 (Aug 25, 2004)

chest2head&glassy said:


> 70Monte355 (nice car, I'm sure you two had fun debates over chevy vs. pontiac) - If you read this please pass on to his family and friends that he will be missed by his friends and FAMILY here at P&S.[/URL]


I certainly will. I plan on going by and seeing his mom when I go into town. She seems so fragile now.  I think he would like me to check in on her when I can. That and his family plans on finishing his car projects and my husband and I would like to help get them the way Joe would have wanted them.

I certainly will pass on to them. I know they are trying to learn the computer and maybe I can help them with that one of the times I am able to get by their house. Joes entire life was on the PC...and they are anxious to see his internet life.

Actually, Joe and I never had any Chevy vs. Pontiac debates, but it might be because I married a Pontiac guy...he seemed to respect both just like I do. He also had a 68 Impala in his corral. His other cars were an 88 Firebird 350, 1978 Trans Am, 1981 Trans Am Pace Car, and a 1983? Chevrolet Truck.

They certainly didn't come any better then Joe.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*That Sucks*

 Rest In Peace;May god bess your soul


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's the saddest news I've heard in a long time. A truly good man. I wish I would have had a chance to meet him.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

*I'm still here lurking.*

F.I.P. Poncho
(fish in Peace)
Prayers........


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Rest in Peace, Joe!

May all your fish be Citations! (or at least give good "pullage"  )

To young, too soon, but then we don't have the "big picture".

If you have some infulence there, send more fish to VB!  

You will be remembered.

Bob


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

R.I.P. Joe.

I only talked to him a couple of times but he seemed like a great guy and quite cheerful despite his disability. Maybe now he can persuade someone upstairs to send us more fish.

If there isn't fishing in heaven, I don't want to go.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Truely sad news*

Just got back from vacation and this was the last thing I expected to see. My thoughts and prayers go out to Joe's family and he will be deeply missed!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry to hear a fellow fisherman passing away especially at such a young age. You and your family will be in my thought and prayers.


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

*Photo of Joe*

Morning, Does anyone have a recent photo of Joe that could be posted here. I've had several folks ask. They are trying to remember what he looked like and believe they knew him from years past. Thanks


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*So sorry to hear*

about his passing. Like many others in the P&S family I never meet him, but being a family we are he will be missed. 

I can't imagine a life in a wheel chair.

My condolence to his family and friends.


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

JOE 
I hear the big guy up there is the best captain in the universe. Dont catch them all ,save some for me when I get a chance to board his ship.
rest in peace ,prayers from my family to you and yours.
Eric



FISH (Finally in saltwater heaven)


----------



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

RIP Joe, you will me missed by all of us.May god bless you.and your family.


----------

